
Police are trying to arrest their way out of a mass shooting epidemic - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/mass-shooting-threats-arrests-after-dayton-el-paso-2019-8
======
classicsnoot
[https://www.massshootingtracker.org/data](https://www.massshootingtracker.org/data)

I found this interesting if unsettling.

~~~
ramdonald
I clicked on a couple of the articles in your link and all 4 of them were in
African American neighborhoods. Using black crime as an excuse to put law
abiding white people in jail and take their firearms is unjust in my opinion.

